# Safe gun rules for self defense



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Many of you live in countries where you cannot own guns. But you might get to go to a hunting club or a gun range at some point.

For those of us who live in Switzerland, the USA, or Israel, we are around guns all the time.

So here are some good gun safety rules to think about, study, and follow anytime you ARE around guns, and also anytime you need to defend yourself with a gun.

#1 - Never point a gun of any kind, real or toy, loaded or unloaded, disabled replica or live gun, at anyone (unless you intend to shoot and kill them). This is called Rule #1 for guns. It has been around for a long time. It is also the reason why toy guns or water guns for children are a very bad idea. Guns are not toys. Guns are for killing things -- either killing people or animals.

#2 - Keep your finger off the trigger of any gun until you are aiming on target and are ready to shoot.

#3 - Always treat every gun as if it is loaded, whether it is loaded or not, whether it is supposed to be unloaded or not, whether you know it is loaded or not. This rule has been around for a long time also.

#4 - Whenever you pick up a gun or one is handed to you, always keep it pointed in a safe direction away from others, and immediately break it open and check to make sure it is not loaded. Even if someone else just checked it, you should check it again. This should always be the first thing you do anytime you touch a gun.

#5 - Guns should always be stored unloaded. Loaded guns should not be left unattended. Guns should be unloaded and locked up in a gun safe or gun cage when not "in use".

#6 - When any gun is put into "use" it should only then be loaded, and a safety of some kind should be engaged, and the gun should be either in your holster (for a handgun) or slung (for a long gun). You should not be holding the gun until you are ready and need to use it.

#7 - To draw a handgun or unsling a long gun, you should firmly grasp the gun, draw it out of the holster or off your shoulder if slung, put two hands on the gun, aim it, and before releasing the safety consider your target.

#8 - While considering your target, you must evaluate what is behind your target (since the bullet is going to keep going for about a mile), what is in front of your target (since bullets fly within a cone not a straight line, and the cone gets bigger based on how inaccurate your shooting is), and everything else around your target, BEFORE you decide it is FEASIBLE to shoot.

#9 - If it is safe to take the shot, you should only then release the safety, aim carefully, take a deep breath and partially hold it, put your finger on the trigger, and squeeze gently until the gun goes off, aiming at the target the whole time you are squeezing the trigger. The shot should surprise you when it goes off if you have done this right.

#10 - After shooting once or twice, depending on the method you have been taught, you should take a breath, consider the target, determine if you have hit the target, determine if the target is down or not, and if not then shoot again.

#11 - If your first 2 to 4 shots have not had any effect on the target, you need to presume that the target is protected with some kind of vest, and so you need to aim for the nose and eyes of the target, and shoot again.

#12 - If the first 3 tries have not had any effect on the target, you need to shoot again up to 5 times or more in a row. If this does not then neutralize the target then you need to escape and get away. But normally 5 to 10 shots will neutralize any target if your firearm is appropriate for the job. Note that it is possible that you missed with all the shots, since shooting under pressure is very difficult. On small targets like dogs or mountain lions, it is very easy to miss. On larger targets, you should first aim for the chest; but if this does not work you must aim for the eyes and nose.

#13 - After shooting, you should scan the area and look for accomplices or other relevant targets (like a mate or companion in the case of a dangerous animal) while taking several deep breaths to recover from the exertion of shooting.

#14 - You should not approach someone or something which you have shot. You should keep them at a distance and under surveillance until the police arrive. If you shot this person it had to be because they were a threat to your life. There is therefore absolutely no reason to give them another chance to hurt you, so keep your distance, even if they ask for help. The police and the medical response will soon arrive whose job it is to help them, not yours. If a game animal then you should allow it several minutes in which to die before you approach it.

#15 - When you are finished shooting and there is no more threat to you, at that time you should reset the safety on your gun and then immediately reload it, then when finished reloading, holster or sling it.

#16 - Always holster or sling your gun if you need to cross any obstacle. Crossing an obstacle with a loaded gun is one of the ways people often accidentally shoot themselves.

#17 - Do not handle a gun inside a vehicle. Handling a gun inside a vehicle is another one of the ways people often accidentally shoot themselves.

#18 - When in the company of others always stay abreast of them -- never in front or behind them. Getting in front or behind someone is another one of the ways people often accidentally get shot.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Practice makes perfect.

Anything that you have never done before is going to rely on trial and error for you to learn it, and trial and error with a gun is usually deadly.

You should get a coach to teach you how to shoot guns. It should be a professional coach not a friend.

You should practice often enough to stay sharp in your training. This kind of practice should be done at least quarterly during the year, but it is ideal if it is done weekly or several times each week. Police practice normally several times each week.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

You need to protect the gun. If someone can get the gun away from you then it becomes their gun and you become unarmed against someone with a gun. This is a terrible turn of events.

It is therefore best to keep the gun concealed if you are licensed to do so and keep it concealed until you need to draw and use it.

I use a multiple step procedure for bringing my gun into play.

The first step is constant situational awareness. You need to be aware of everyone around you out to a distance of about 10 meters (33 feet). You need to keep your distance from anyone who looks odd or out of place or who is behaving badly.

You should never let anyone who appears to be threatening get within 5 meters (15 feet). If someone like that does approach you should move to get away, and keep that 5 meter distance at all times.

If someone starts to violate that 5 meter distance, even after I have gone to great lengths to stay away from them by backing away and getting out of their way, then I will uncover my weapon and firmly grip it without drawing it from the holster.

Normally when somebody sees you grip a pistol they are going to do one of two things.

Either they are going to stop dead in their tracks and freeze. In this case you should keep backing away from them and continue to increase your distance and get further away from them.

Or they are going to go for their own gun. If you see them going for their gun you need to draw and aim yours at them. If you see them produce a gun, then you need to shoot them first, before they shoot you.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm strapped.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

What about prop guns in cosplays?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Aya of Rivia said:


> What about prop guns in cosplays?


Same procedure:

#4 - Whenever you pick up a gun or one is handed to you, always keep it pointed in a safe direction away from others, and immediately break it open and check to make sure it is not loaded. Even if someone else just checked it, you should check it again. This should always be the first thing you do anytime you touch a gun.

That way you can make sure it is really a prop and not a real gun.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

95134hks said:


> Same procedure:
> 
> #4 - Whenever you pick up a gun or one is handed to you, always keep it pointed in a safe direction away from others, and immediately break it open and check to make sure it is not loaded. Even if someone else just checked it, you should check it again. This should always be the first thing you do anytime you touch a gun.
> 
> That way you can make sure it is really a prop and not a real gun.


Most prop guns cannot be open, since a lot are from sci-fi or historical guns. Usually they have a orange tip at cons of they're realistic.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Aya of Rivia said:


> Most prop guns cannot be open, since a lot are from sci-fi or historical guns. Usually they have a orange tip at cons of they're realistic.


Anything that looks like a gun still needs to be checked, and pointing something that looks like a gun at anyone is a bad idea and could get you shot.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

nice.


I have some pro-tips of my own. I'll let the pics do the talking:






proper grip on my Walther PPK, aka, James Bond gun:




















Carrying concealed can be tricky, observe the master with my Glock 9mm + 33 round mag


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> nice.
> 
> 
> I have some pro-tips of my own. I'll let the pics do the talking:
> ...


I don't know whether to be scared of you now. It's weirdly attractive and I figured you'd own one or two given the beard.  Also I have such little experience and knowledge of guns that I can't work out whether you're in fact trolling or not. The gun is pointed at your face smarty pants. 

Why must people own guns? Guns kill things. Killing things is unnecessary unless they are trying to kill you...O.O


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I wonder how many people on PerC own guns. We should do a poll. I don't own one personally, but another tip I think needs to be thrown in there is that you should be wary of little kids grabbing guns that you keep on or around you. Small kids have been known to grab guns out of purses, for instance, and inadvertently shoot someone with it.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> I don't know whether to be scared of you now. It's weirdly attractive and I figured you'd own one or two given the beard.  Also I have such little experience and knowledge of guns that I can't work out whether you're in fact trolling or not. The gun is pointed at your face smarty pants.
> 
> Why must people own guns? Guns kill things. Killing things is unnecessary unless they are trying to kill you...O.O




Oh, honey pot, I'm a big teddy bear.

Of course, gun ownership is a country boy requirement. 

Ha, trolling? well kinda, but those are my pics/guns. 

Thing is, guns scared me too. Then I fired several. Like everything else, the fear goes away once you understand it. I can field strip that glock blindfolded.

And that gun with the trigger oddly placed on the hammer :laughing: is NOT pointed at me (kinda to side) and there wasn't a single bullet in the house, AND I racked the slide like 4 times and inspected the chamber. I'm no dummy, well, mostly.

some my arsenal.





















haha, so this was NOT a Glock brand 33 round magazine. All 33 bullets fell out the bottom after I stuffed them all in there











Got this cool Crimson Trace Laser that's out of the way of the front rail. 










It's actually really helped steady my trigger pull





















I've posted this vid so many times, but oh well. This isn't my assault rifle, but I wish it was. NATO specced optics baby:


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh, honey pot, I'm a big teddy bear.
> 
> Of course, gun ownership is a country boy requirement.
> 
> ...


Johnny stop I'm swooning! :blushed:

Also I quite like that second gun in the first photo. That red stained wood handle/grip. Nice. Kinda classy too with that old look. Killin' in style. :tongue:

Doesn't the force of the gun hurt? Like it'll hit you in your collar bone due to the force of the shot being fired from the gun. Do you get used it?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

You need to hold that shit sidewards like a real G would do. What's with this weak ass grip

*NO*










*YES*


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

*CORRECT*










*INCORRECT*










"Shooting a gun in this way has no practical benefit under most circumstances and makes proper aiming very difficult. Holding a weapon sideways has long been equated with risky and indiscriminate shooting.... it soon came to represent "arrogance and cool power"... the side grip is emulated in segments... that value coolness and aggressiveness, such as hip hop music and the criminal subculture"


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Johnny stop I'm swooning! :blushed:
> 
> Also I quite like that second gun in the first photo. That red stained wood handle/grip. Nice. Kinda classy too with that old look. Killin' in style. :tongue:
> 
> Doesn't the force of the gun hurt? Like it'll hit you in your collar bone due to the force of the shot being fired from the gun. Do you get used it?


Oh you like Johnny's big gun, huh? haha, well it is a magnum.

.357, to be exact. Yes my wood does provide a firm grip :laughing: 

funny thing, the 357 magnum is known for being a BIG gun with a BIG BOOM. First time I shot it.....meh. BUT then I changed ammo (180 grain, basically more "punch") and think I caused a small sonic boom. The legend was re-awoken. I actually can't shoot too many rounds of that ammo, cuz my hand gets tired.


Well, that AR-15 in the video, it has a gas blowback system that MAJORLY reduces the kick. So, my big gun you like so much (and can kung fu grip anytime) actually has much more of a kick.

some shotguns and rifles do kick like a mule against the shoulder, but fortunately I'm super strong :laughing:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Assault rifles and automatics must also be held sideways! No exceptions!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

95134hks said:


> Anything that looks like a gun still needs to be checked, and pointing something that looks like a gun at anyone is a bad idea and could get you shot.


Check the look at the materials. It's easy to see if they'll shoot or not.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Sukairain said:


> Assault rifles and automatics must also be held sideways! No exceptions!


Lol


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Are you giving people instructions on how to kill people?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Stultum said:


> Are you giving people instructions on how to kill people?


On safe gun handling for lodge, range, and self defense.

Everyone and everything requires safety rules.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> I wonder how many people on PerC own guns. We should do a poll. I don't own one personally, but another tip I think needs to be thrown in there is that you should be wary of little kids grabbing guns that you keep on or around you. Small kids have been known to grab guns out of purses, for instance, and inadvertently shoot someone with it.


True.

And like I said, loaded guns should never be left unattended, and all guns not being used should be unloaded and locked up in a gun safe or gun cage.

The police and military use cages because a safe would be too small.

For everybody else there is the gun safe.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

95134hks said:


> True.
> 
> And like I said, loaded guns should never be left unattended, and all guns not being used should be unloaded and locked up in a gun safe or gun cage.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just me, but I'm more interested in the cabinets. Very nice looking handles. 

On topic, thanks for posting this. Even if people reading it never end up handling a gun, it's always good to have the knowledge just in case.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Coburn said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm more interested in the cabinets. Very nice looking handles.
> 
> On topic, thanks for posting this. Even if people reading it never end up handling a gun, it's always good to have the knowledge just in case.


Cabinets are easy to break into with a long crowbar though.

A gun safe requires a talented burglar with the right equipment and 30 minutes.

So if you work within 30 minutes of your home and you have a video system, then you can get home in time to chase them off.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

95134hks said:


> Cabinets are easy to break into with a long crowbar though.
> 
> A gun safe requires a talented burglar with the right equipment and 30 minutes.
> 
> So if you work within 30 minutes of your home and you have a video system, then you can get home in time to chase them off.


Oh I just like them aesthetically. The black and silver complement each other quite nicely. 

The wood chair is also quite charming, but it clashes with the cabinets.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> True.
> 
> And like I said, loaded guns should never be left unattended, and all guns not being used should be unloaded and locked up in a gun safe or gun cage.
> 
> ...


what bout when you go night night?

I keep my glock next to my pillow (or thereabouts) empty, but with a full mag of hydra shoks next to. even though my safe is a 4 quick button unlock system, my gun is my quick-access snuggle buddy.

Tho when I have a girlfriend or anyone over it's either in the safe or in a drawer upon sleep.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> what bout when you go night night?
> 
> I keep my glock next to my pillow (or thereabouts) empty, but with a full mag of hydra shoks next to. even though my safe is a 4 quick button unlock system, my gun is my quick-access snuggle buddy.
> 
> Tho when I have a girlfriend or anyone over it's either in the safe or in a drawer upon sleep.


My CZ 97B 45ACP sleeps under my pillow inside its pancake holster.

My Ruger Mini 14 5.56x45 hangs on the chair by its Wehrmacht leather sling next to my pillow.

I can't sleep without my two best friends -- my rifle and my pistol.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

johnnyyukon said:


> what bout when you go night night?
> 
> I keep my glock next to my pillow (or thereabouts) empty, but with a full mag of hydra shoks next to. even though my safe is a 4 quick button unlock system, my gun is my quick-access snuggle buddy.
> 
> Tho when I have a girlfriend or anyone over it's either in the safe or in a drawer upon sleep.


Pretty sure there are quick access, single gun safes that hang off the edge of the bed for that purpose.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> ...
> Tho when I have a girlfriend or anyone over it's either in the safe or in a drawer upon sleep.


I have not had a girlfriend over since Sharisse, and then I put the rifle in the safe and the pistol as usual under my pillow and also inside the pillow case on the other side from her.

Since Sharisse there was Antonette and in that case I put the 45ACP inside the pillow case inside it's pancake holster and in her bed. Antoinette would not sleep at my place.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Coburn said:


> Pretty sure there are quick access, single gun safes that hang off the edge of the bed for that purpose.


Best place is inside your pillow case and within a holster. No combinations to futz with then. Just draw and shoot.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Coburn said:


> Oh I just like them aesthetically. The black and silver complement each other quite nicely.
> 
> The wood chair is also quite charming, but it clashes with the cabinets.


My chair is what I hang my carbine on by its sling.

It's also where I drape my trousers and sweatshirt.

If there is a fire or earthquake you need to be able to jump into your clothes fast.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

95134hks said:


> My chair is what I hang my carbine on by its sling.
> 
> It's also where I drape my trousers and sweatshirt.
> 
> If there is a fire or earthquake you need to be able to jump into your clothes fast.


I don't sleep nude, so it's just a matter of shoes for me.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

A couple of my babies.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

95134hks said:


> True.
> 
> And like I said, loaded guns should never be left unattended, and all guns not being used should be unloaded and locked up in a gun safe or gun cage.
> 
> ...


smexy


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

95134hks said:


> I have not had a girlfriend over since Sharisse, and then I put the rifle in the safe and the pistol as usual under my pillow and also inside the pillow case on the other side from her.
> 
> Since Sharisse there was Antonette and in that case I put the 45ACP inside the pillow case inside it's pancake holster and in her bed. Antoinette would not sleep at my place.


It's harder for a guy: most women haven't been around firearms or know how to handle them. Hence the added precaution when having them over for a nighty night with ole' Bess is underneath the pillow nearby...

For my part the only men allowed into my personal bed have firearms experience and they usually sleep with a carry of their own. They don't mind my gun (chambered) in the bookshelf above my bed, arm's length away. For my girlfriends I'll put it away. You can't trust 'em bitches not to get crazy during the lovemaking fest that is my tongue. 

The last male ex who I allowed into my bedroom draped his holster n' belt on my bedpost. Gave that song a whole new level of meaning....


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> My CZ 97B 45ACP sleeps under my pillow inside its pancake holster.
> 
> My Ruger Mini 14 5.56x45 hangs on the chair by its Wehrmacht leather sling next to my pillow.
> 
> I can't sleep without my two best friends -- my rifle and my pistol.


"I got two Rottweilers by my bed, I feed 'em lead"
-2Pac





CZ guns look slick



Coburn said:


> Pretty sure there are quick access, single gun safes that hang off the edge of the bed for that purpose.


meh, no point.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> It's harder for a guy: most women haven't been around firearms or know how to handle them. Hence the added precaution when having them over for a nighty night with ole' Bess is underneath the pillow nearby...
> 
> For my part the only men allowed into my personal bed have firearms experience and they usually sleep with a carry of their own. They don't mind my gun (chambered) in the bookshelf above my bed, arm's length away. For my girlfriends I'll put it away. You can't trust 'em bitches not to get crazy during the lovemaking fest that is my tongue.
> 
> The last male ex who I allowed into my bedroom draped his holster n' belt on my bedpost. Gave that song a whole new level of meaning....


I drape my carbine like that, over the chair back, since it won't fit under the pillow.

And my pistol fits under the pillow nicely.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Coburn said:


> I don't sleep nude, so it's just a matter of shoes for me.


Pajamas won't keep you very warm outside in the cold night.

Levi's are a lot better. As is a sweatshirt.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Pajamas won't keep you very warm outside in the cold night.
> 
> Levi's are a lot better. As is a sweatshirt.


A bathrobe goes a long way as well.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

The leading crime in my area is car burglaries.

The second leading crime is home burglaries.

My car is safely locked up in a garage when here at home.

When I drive it anywhere I park it close to where I am going so that I can watch it.

When I work from home I can watch the neighborhood and protect against seedy characters in hoodies walking through our grounds. This normally scares them away. They don't like being noticed. And if you notice them it blows their cover.

Burglaries here normally occur in the middle of the day when everyone is gone to work or in the middle of the night when everyone is asleep.

Home invasions occur sporadically as well, carried out by small groups of street gangbangers armed with pistols up to 3 or 4 in a ratty ghetto car.

To defeat a burglar in your home, all that is required is a pistol and the will and training to shoot him. I have never heard of female burglars. This seems to be a male crime.

To defeat a home invasion you need a carbine rifle. A carbine is a high capacity semi auto short barreled rifle or long barreled pistol.

There is an old saying from the Old West in the USA that when a man with a pistol meets a man with a rifle, the man with the pistol is a dead man. It is still true.

If a burglar breaks into your home at night and sneaks into your bedroom while you are asleep, then the only good place for your pistol is under your pillow. On the shelf or table next to the bed is no good.


----------

